# Evening y'all



## Waylope

Just wanted to introduce myself before I posted elsewhere.

Hubs and I have been trying to get pregnant since 2004, we actively tried prior to our wedding, during our honeymoon phase and for a couple years after but I was getting so discouraged and upset each month. We took a step back from charting, temping and aiming for that ovulation window and just did our thing without the baby being the goal of the sex. A couple years ago I started having pain during parts of the month that wasnt my menstrual week and this year ended up in the ER after a co worker found me when I fainted from sudden horrible pain and brought me in. Endometriosis. I was referred to a specialist, scheduled an excision laparoscopy and had that done at the end of May. He found stage 4 endo, cleared my tubes, cleaned off my ovaries to the best of his ability and also repaired 4 hernias. Now I'm back in the game. 

I don't generally post in forums and the last time I posted in a TTC forum was years ago. But I was feeling defeated watching everyone get their BFPs and stopped visiting the threads. I stumbled across this one a couple months ago, my husband and I are actively trying again and I need somewhere to go so I don't drive him crazy with my questions, what if's and what is wrong with me's.. lol. 

So yea, hopefully someone here can answer some of the questions I'll be posting elsewhere. 

Sorry for the novel and thanks for reading.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi and welcome back.

Wishing you lot's of luck for your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## mrh2790

Sorry to hear you had so much trouble trying to conceive in the past. Glad to here you've had your medical issues remedied. Wishing you luck this time around!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck <3


----------

